# recurring bacterial infection.



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

1 fish!!
Had a gourami break out in a bunch of open wounds and she did not respond to treatment this time so euthanized her. 2 weeks later had an outbreak among the other fishes--- looked like a combo of columnaris and bacterial. Lost 12 of 20 fish despite furan 2 treatments. one female guppy had it internally and took 3 sets of treatments. She appeared to have a scar internally but i decided that maybe it was a focal point for infection and watched her closely. Removed her from main tank this morning as the 'focal area' once again has a bloody look coming into it and also the scales look white today.
I dunno if it is worth treating her again-- this will be her 4th round of furan-- you all will probably say to euthanize I suspect.
Shall I just watch the main tank or treat prophylacticaly??
Its a 30 gallon so it is costing more to treat than the fish are worth at this stage.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

3rd round of the same drug? I don't think that is a good idea. The odds of getting an antibiotic resistant strain of something in that tank must be getting significiant. Can you try something else?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

furan 2 has only been used for 1 course in the main tank but in the q tank it was used for the 3rd round on the one fish. The initial gourami infection did not respond to kanaplex or tetracycline ( fish euthanized) so I am unsure where to go from here.
I am just dealing with a feeder guppy now. She has lost a lot of weight in the past week and is unhappy in Q-- they sure do like to be in with the other fish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Add a big wad of plastic plant. I know its not worth it to use expensive drugs on cheap fish. But I would do it anyway. It you can prove that one drug kills this disease, you are ready when it strikes a fish you care about. If it doesn't work, you can add strike it off the list.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'll be the one to say it. If this keeps coming back you are spending more money on the sick fish then just buying new fish and starting fresh no deseses. I know you don't want to do that but maybe a fresh start is what you need. I would take all the fish out of the main tank put them in a bucket and but them in the freezer. ( I hear that's what some people do iv never done it but it works and it's not as horrible as flushing live fish) then I'd take all of the rocks/decorations EVERYTHING and boil it all. That will get anything off of them. Then wash the whole tank make sure u scrub under the plastic edges as well with dish soap. Spray the crap out of it. Then add your water and what not and just start fresh. It sounds like its you best bet if it keeps coming back and I know the meds are not cheap. I also hear that gouramis carry a ton of deseses so try to stay away from them with the new set up. 

Best of luck with whatever you do here.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd agree with you cory, except that mousey seems to only get sick fish from her local sources. The next disease might be worse. 

It might be time to bleach everything, and mail order some healthy fish. Though you'd likely have to wait for the temps. to fall, even in Canada.

The only other thing you could try is completely switching out your water source. There is a chance that something in the water (like zinc orthohosphate) is continually destroying your fish's immune systems.

Do you get enough rain to use rain barrels?


----------

